

Introducing the Maker Channel on IFTTT - nleach
http://blog.ifttt.com/post/121786069098/introducing-the-maker-channel

======
minimaxir
> _NOTE: Requests may be rate limited_

You can't just say something has a rate limit without stating what the rate
limit is.

Given that this is oriented toward IoT as well, that's an oversight.

